# Super good deal on sig 522 swat



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=240442881#PIC

Literally $200 cheaper than locally, thats ridiculous.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

ive got the 556 same, except for being 223 and 1800.00, its my carry pistol


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

I priced the standard 522 locally, its $479 the pistol $500

i cant believe they are selling the SWAT version with the rail for $300, the rail alone is $150-200!


----------

